# Reader Who Bought Huge Arsenal Of Guns Online Gets His IP Blocked—And Thinks The Govt



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

Gun Buyer IP Address Blocked - Business Insider

Recently we posted a set of Uzi pictures that a reader sent us. The reader bought the weapon at a gun show, and as far as we know followed all state and federal laws.

The response from other readers was explosive. At least one commenter claimed he was writing the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms to complain.

Well, we have now heard from the gun-buyer again.

He says his IP address is now blocked from visiting gun and ammunition websites from his phone and home computers.

He has had no visits by law enforcement.

But he thinks the government has found him and is now blocking him.

The government does not centrally control the Internet, so this seems unlikely. But assuming the reader remains unable to access weapons sites, it will be interesting to figure out what is really going on. Most likely, if anyone is "blocking" the reader, it's his Internet Service Provider. (But even that would raise some interesting questions...)

Here's a screenshot from his phone.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The guy should dump his internet provider immediately and sign up for a VPN service afterwards.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am fully aware that Agency's of our Government monitor what we say on line and do track conversations about fire arms and anit DHS posts. That is not in dispute.
However this one does not pass the smell this, there is more to it and I would bet it is not the Government doing it. 
Many reason I say this they would not be so obvious, They would monitor him not block , So called UZI are just not a big deal they clone that sell are semi not auto. There are not that many true UZi around. They would not exert the energy on this one.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> The guy should dump his internet provider immediately and sign up for a VPN service afterwards.


I dumped my IP effective 3/5 since Charter upped the price $22 after giving me a $15 loyalty discount. So it's either sloww azz dial up or the Library. The big result will be the lack of time for forums, more time for the garden.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Everything you do on the internet is being watch. From compaines to the goverments.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I am fully aware that Agency's of our Government monitor what we say on line and do track conversations about fire arms and anit DHS posts. That is not in dispute.
> However this one does not pass the smell this, there is more to it and I would bet it is not the Government doing it.
> Many reason I say this they would not be so obvious, They would monitor him not block , So called UZI are just not a big deal they clone that sell are semi not auto. There are not that many true UZi around. They would not exert the energy on this one.


yeah well said


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Disagree. The gov has become much more "in your face" in the past year. Look at OB and his speeches! He knows we know he's lying


 Please do not get me wrong I am 100% sure they do mess with people I am betting at least 1 here works with or for a government agency. I do not wear tin foil hats either.
I know they are on gun forums and at Gun shows they started showing up there back with the Brady bill. Big reason why many of us quit public guns shows , latter we found suspect people showing up at private ones. They were the ones hinting they could maybe put you on to some more interesting harder to find weapons. That was you Que to walk away quickly.
Just in the case sited it don't fit


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Disagree. The gov has become much more "in your face" in the past year. Look at OB and his speeches! He knows we know he's lying


Have to disagree with this one. If that was the case then a whole lot of us would be banned. No, I don't think they are singling out one person.

I know we are being monitored, this has been going on for years. This transcript is from 60 Minutes.

Transcript of 60 Minutes on Echelon

Here is what the UK has said recently. Evidently they think this is cool stuff.

U.S. Government secretly spying on everyone using civilian security cameras, say Wikileaks | Mail Online

Here is an article that uses the Washington Post as the source. Meangreen, you may want to pay attention here.

Confirmed: US government spies on federal staffers ? RT USA

I could go on but.........


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Have to disagree with this one. If that was the case then a whole lot of us would be banned. No, I don't think they are singling out one person.
> 
> I know we are being monitored, this has been going on for years. This transcript is from 60 Minutes.
> 
> ...


Your right on with this one Inceptor. We have several agencies that just monitor other federal agents and agencies. It's a way to keep us honest but they routinely step their bounds.

Check this out for the latest super snooper:

Weird surveillance cameras @ Border Patrol checkpoint north of Las Cruces, NM | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Please do not get me wrong I am 100% sure they do mess with people I am betting at least 1 here works with or for a government agency. I do not wear tin foil hats either.
> I know they are on gun forums and at Gun shows they started showing up there back with the Brady bill. Big reason why many of us quit public guns shows , latter we found suspect people showing up at private ones. They were the ones hinting they could maybe put you on to some more interesting harder to find weapons. That was you Que to walk away quickly.
> Just in the case sited it don't fit


Dammit he is on to us! Quick get the drone to a higher altitude and switch to satellite! Have the satellite's camera zoom in on his aluminum foil hat! Hey guys out front in the van, the cheese is very moldy! I repeat the cheese is very moldy. Over and out!
:mrgreen:


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Working for a government agency does not make you Unamerican. Fact. And regarding the cheese is very moldy. I reply. Eat twice as much and shit in your hand. Out. 

Regarding the OP. I have never heard of any software or hacking that can block someone from certain IP's unless they were all under the same IP. Either your under a denial of service (DOS) which means you will get a server busy at all locations or not be able to log in at all anywhere. Or each of those individual IP's would have to be blocked one at a time. The way to find out for sure is to use someone elses computer to try to log onto those sites or go to a location with a laptop and use the wifi. Cant help more without that information.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Working for a government agency does not make you Unamerican. Fact. And regarding the cheese is very moldy. I reply. Eat twice as much and shit in your hand. Out.
> 
> Regarding the OP. I have never heard of any software or hacking that can block someone from certain IP's unless they were all under the same IP. Either your under a denial of service (DOS) which means you will get a server busy at all locations or not be able to log in at all anywhere. Or each of those individual IP's would have to be blocked one at a time. The way to find out for sure is to use someone elses computer to try to log onto those sites or go to a location with a laptop and use the wifi. Cant help more without that information.


Oh I see so being a soldier is un-American? Working for the government is un-American? Wow

Go pound sand


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> Oh I see so being a soldier is Unamerican?


I think you missed something in there.



> Working for a government agency *does not* make you Unamerican. Fact.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> I think you missed something in there.


sorry I stand corrected. I was trying to figure out how I was going to shit in my hand


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Who is the government? Are you speaking of the Feds? How about some of the states, which vehemently oppose the Feds? How about State Police? How about corporations that are mining our personal data every time we buy something or visit a website. I went to the doctor, and they did biometric ID of my palm print! Your cell phone gives the cell phone company incredible personal data. If you bug out, don't take your phone, they will know where you are in an instant. Other than a Democrat president and senate, MOST states are RED. I can tell you my red state is WAY toooo much into my business.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Disagree with what? The in your face?


LOL, no. The part where the feds are targeting one guy. The in your face part is true.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

IngaLisa said:


> Who is the government? Are you speaking of the Feds? How about some of the states, which vehemently oppose the Feds? How about State Police? How about corporations that are mining our personal data every time we buy something or visit a website. I went to the doctor, and they did biometric ID of my palm print! Your cell phone gives the cell phone company incredible personal data. If you bug out, don't take your phone, they will know where you are in an instant. Other than a Democrat president and senate, MOST states are RED. I can tell you my red state is WAY toooo much into my business.[/QUOT
> 
> History shows that it's not the Republican's you have to worry about. Ruby Ridge and Waco as an example.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> The guy should dump his internet provider immediately and sign up for a VPN service afterwards.


Yup, there are plenty of IT pros who can straighten that out in a jiffy. I bet he can find a college kid that could bullet proof his machine. Sounds like he has a virus. Google the error message and I bet it will reveal the virus and a possible remedy. Jus my $.02

punch


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

punch said:


> Yup, there are plenty of IT pros who can straighten that out in a jiffy. I bet he can find a college kid that could bullet proof his machine. Sounds like he has a virus. Google the error message and I bet it will reveal the virus and a possible remedy. Jus my $.02
> 
> punch


yeah I think you are probably right


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

punch said:


> Yup, there are plenty of IT pros who can straighten that out in a jiffy. I bet he can find a college kid that could bullet proof his machine. Sounds like he has a virus. Google the error message and I bet it will reveal the virus and a possible remedy. Jus my $.02
> punch


Oh come on Punch you can't use common sense! Your supposed to stick with the big government conspiracy!


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Oh come on Punch you can't use common sense! Your supposed to stick with the big government conspiracy!


Hey sir! always good to read you. We missed you last week. Yeah a buddy of mine who does IT work is one of the most humble guys I know. He says no matter how much someone says they know about puters its still just a drop in the bucket compared to the information thats out there. Everywhere he goes he makes 20 friends in the first 5 minutes. I wish there was more folks like him in this world.

punch


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Does the govt at Langley still use CARNIVORE, that computer program that monitors all internet traffic for certain words?
Like BOMB, AIRPLANE, NUCLEAR, JIHAD, etc?
I went out drinking last night and got really bombed. They hassled me at the TSA checksite when i was trying to board my plane for a flight to New York to pay a visit to the financial district.
There! I bet that set off some bells somewhere!:mrgreen:

Not to mention sites like this are being monitored by the left wing loons from Democratic Underground (Dung) and Obama's newly formed geek squad.


----------

